# First Attempt at a Fatty today



## lantzy75 (Apr 1, 2017)

This will be my second cook on my Napoleon Apollo, and I plan on doing a couple fatties today.  Or meat rolls as my wife prefers to call them!  First one is going to be a bacon cheeseburger one.  Stuffed with cheese, onions and pickles with a bacon weave on the outside.  Second will be stuffed with spinnach, feta and onions, also with a bacon weave.  I'll get some pics up once I've got it completed.  Wish me luck!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 1, 2017)

Good luck and don't forget the pictures.


----------



## lantzy75 (Apr 2, 2017)

So I might have forgotten pics in all my excitement. I was able to snap off one quick one of the finished product. They tasted amazing and the hickory flavour was perfect on them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice job!

It looks amazing!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 2, 2017)

L75, tasty looking fatties !


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks awesome


----------



## lantzy75 (Apr 3, 2017)

The biggest issue I had was them falling apart when I rolled them.  Not sure if I spread the ground beef too thin or what...Next time might use some egg and a bit of bread crumbs for binding...any suggestions?


----------



## sauced (Apr 3, 2017)

Was the meat cold when you rolled them? I always put the prepared meat in the zip lock and into refrig to firm up. After filling them, put on bacon weave then wrap up in clear wrap and back into refrig. You could add some bread crumbs and an egg.

BTW....your fattys look real good!!


----------



## lantzy75 (Apr 3, 2017)

Sauced said:


> Was the meat cold when you rolled them? I always put the prepared meat in the zip lock and into refrig to firm up. After filling them, put on bacon weave then wrap up in clear wrap and back into refrig. You could add some bread crumbs and an egg.
> 
> BTW....your fattys look real good!!


The meat was not cold when I rolled them.  It was at room temp.  Was that my issue?  

And thanks!  They tasted pretty darn good too!


----------



## sauced (Apr 3, 2017)

Lantzy75 said:


> The meat was not cold when I rolled them.  It was at room temp.  Was that my issue?
> 
> And thanks!  They tasted pretty darn good too!


Might have been. After you mix up you meat and put it in the zip lock bag, place it in the refrig for a couple of hours to firm up. Then remove the meat, put on the fillings and roll it up. Then place "log" in clear wrap and twist both ends, then back in refrig about 1 hour. Remove wrap and put on the bacon weave, then wrap up again and back in refrig to firm up.

That is pretty much how I do mine. Most times I do this but smoke the fatty the next day if time is an issue.


----------

